# OSGEAR Contest TD



## killabe (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks OSGEAR, order process was a breeze and shipping seemed a breeze. Ultima Test Prop was my choice very professional and pharmaceutical packaging. I will use this in my contest prep coming soon. Might even sneak a few pins in during my upcoming cruise.

So far pleased with OSGEAR very solid first impression.


----------

